# bobcat trap sets



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

So this is a new area for me , I have a neighbour that has had a bobcat cruising their yard after dark and now they dont' dare let out the chickens and geese in daylight hours . She wants it gone but I need a permit from Fish cops first . If I get said permit what is best way to go about catching him ? I dont have any box traps , just coyote snares and a couple coyote size footholds . Not much for cover here either , a couple hedgerows . Baits , sets etc ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you have a couple #3 leg holds it will work, not seeing the area I would set up close to the hen house or where there are visible tracks, a cubby or den ( what I call them ) set up against a wall or close to a travel route, if there is not much for foliage, hollow out a straw bale, bait in the back, 2 traps on or in ground with a few guide sticks. Kind of a rough idea but I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Beaver is the best Bait for Bob's in my neck of the woods---But around the chicken coop area I bet a fresh chicken would work Great with some feathers scattered around for eye appeal---Make a cubby set Like Hassel said ---Bet you could make a good cubby out of 3 bales of hay--2 on there side and 1 for the top--Bait inside and trap at entrence with stepping sticks ---Good Luck-----Good lure use beaver castor*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with what Hassel and Swamp bucket pointed out. Feathers in a dirt hole have been one of my favorites for cats in areas that I've trapped where feathers are legal. 
I learned from a veteran trapper to make a dirt hole set "loud " for cats. A large hole with plenty of feathers in and around your hole. Cats hunt with their nose a lot but are definitely attracted to what they can see. In my opinion a set where you find the tracks are best. They don't seem to deviate a lot from their original trails. I've had great looking sets off their trail that has been ignored. I've had much better luck setting right on the trail. With your snaring expertise you might also be able to find a good spot on the trail to hang your cable.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the help guys , just waiting for the go ahead from the powers that be . :smiley-confused005:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well turns out I got the answer I pretty much expected..talked with fish cops and it turns out that bobcats are in same boat as grizzly bears , that is until it kills somebody u have to leave then alone. They offered to loan some hi frequency electric noise makers to scare him away and if he still hangs around then we can borrow a live trap to relocate him .. not my problem now, I'll let the landowner deal with it .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

To Bad Bobcats are fun to catch---and have a very beautiful pelt with value----------------------------------Happy Hunt'en CWC


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes they are pretty, don't have many in these parts . Worth a pretty.penny on last sale as well . Top lot was over $4800 Canadian. And yes that is not a typing error .. $4847 if memory is correct

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

